# Weekend Suggestions



## Tenderloin (Jun 26, 2008)

I have been a long time listener, first time poster! Anyway, I got into the bluewater game about 5 years ago when I moved down to South AL.I have been tuna, dolphin, wahoo fishing out of Dauphin Island since then. We usually do overnighters to Marlin, Beer Can, RP, Horn Mtn. I have family coming in this weekend for their once a yr. trip, and we go regardless of conditions, as this is the only time they can fish. I usually do well on the tuna out that way, but looks like this weekend everything where I usually fish, RP and H Mtn area will be in dirty water from the reports I have recieved, and i have never been out to H. Mtn when it had dirty water, it has always been clean in the [past:banghead. I have also heard of tuna being caught on dirty water, I just have a hard time believing it. We are going regardless, just praying for the bluewater to be in closer for some confidence. I guess what I am asking is, has anyone had any luck on the tuna in dirty water. My confidence is low looking at Sat. photos of dirty water. Does it matter for tuna? Thanks in advance!


----------



## bigone (Jan 2, 2008)

saw that bad water too, on Ripcharts, Unfortunately talked to some captains in La, water is not only green/dirty but also slit. CPt states he was drifting live baiting tuna and had a waterline develope on his boat. Did not disclose wear he was exactlly, but worst water he has seen in awhile, Still caught 2 yellers for the whole day.


----------

